# 2.5L Exhaust Ideas?



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys I had a few questions and wanted to poll the forum. I am thinking of upgrading the exhaust on my 2.5L not really for performance but mainly to just get a nice tone. I was thinking a resonator delete and replacing the stock muffler with a Borla XR-1 oval style exhaust and keep everything 2.25", has anyone done something similiar? Sound clips? wasnt able to find much on youtube. 

any ideas for a nice exhaust option not a whole lot of drone but a nice smooth sound nothing ricey. 

I had a super loud exhaust on my old BMW got over it real fast...

thanks fellas/ladies :thumbup::beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Our stock exhaust is 2.25" 
I had to get an adapter for my GTI Suitcase Muffler to work.










My plan is to install an aftermarket muffler and ditch the resonator & middle muffler. 
If the GTI suitcase changes the tone, I'll ditch that too.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I deleted the middle suit case, sounded stock with an aggressive tone at wot. Ran it like that for the first year, it will fix your wanter for a while.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I deleted the middle suit case, sounded stock with an aggressive tone at wot. Ran it like that for the first year, it will fix your wanter for a while.


This! Don't delete the res its sounds like crap.


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

DerekH said:


> This! Don't delete the res its sounds like crap.


Great thanks for the suggestions guys. I will let you know what I run with. A buddy of mine just straight piped his 2.5L with 2.25" honestly sounds way to loud and a bit to much like a honda.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

DerekH said:


> This! Don't delete the res its sounds like crap.


Kidding on the Res, I'm deleting the factory 2.5L mid muffler in the next week or so.
I have a complete GTI exhaust to play with, so I'm going to see what the GTI muffler sounds like next.

I could take some notes from my dad...he put dual glasspacks on a GMC 2.8L V6 
90HP & 180db :facepalm:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I would not delete the resonator.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Check out the AWE Touring Exhaust. Nice tone: (and worth the $$) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZieF2B9eCYw


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

I am getting a free mk5 gti exhaust from a friend. He did the resonator delete a while ago so I am going to add the magnaflow resonator for the extension and hopefully it will bring the tone down. I going to see how that goes then possibly a suitcase delete and if needed possibly add something else if I don't like it. Hopefully all will be put on soon.


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

chrisdazzo said:


> Check out the AWE Touring Exhaust. Nice tone: (and worth the $$) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZieF2B9eCYw


I have had my eyes on this, my buddy has it and said the highway drone can get bad at times but I do like the sounds a lot. I feel like eurojet made a catback system for the 2.5L as well but I cant find anything about it...maybe I am just dreaming.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

They put the MK6 2.5L exhaust in the same category as the MK5 GTI

http://eurojetracing.com/exhausts/mk5mk6-25-golfrabbit-catback-exhaust
$499 :thumbup:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely AWE if you can afford it. i just put one on and it sounds great especially with a CAI and its almost silent at 65mph. super easy to install too. they also shipped very quickly and had great customer service. there is a sound clip on the website but if you want another let me know.


----------

